
The 90/10 rule - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2011/6/10/90-10-rule
======
missn
This reminds me of Blizzard's motto of a depth first, accessibility later
approach (<http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=10773>).

Sure, you can focus on a few features that allows you to cater to your core
market. But, what if they outgrow your program? What if they want to go to the
next "level"?

A "deep" program like Photoshop allows for that flexibility. A beginner can
start off with perhaps the most basic of features but as they become more
comfortable with it, at least they still have the flexibility to move on to
the next set of (more complex) features.

